# Looking for Gamers in Northern Virginia



## Flugnutt (Mar 19, 2007)

An experienced DM (me!) is looking to start a game in Northern Virginia, specifically Arlington/Annandale. I've been playing and DMing for a decade and change and am looking to start a D&D 3.5 (mostly) Eberron game. I have 2 players and am looking for at least two more.

I run a game that is a mix of serious roleplay and good old fashioned dice-slinging. You'll hack stuff but also be expected to roleplay in-character and develop something a whole lot more than just numbers on paper. 

Above, where I say "mostly" 3.5, I mean that sometimes I feel rules get in the way of telling the story and of having fun. When they do that, I'll bend or ignore 'em. Perfect rules knowledge is not necessary at my table- in fact, complete lack is fine (the two players I already have are completely new to 3.x). I teach for a living and I'll teach you to play. 

Post here or email for more details.


----------



## papalarge (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey, I am interested in your game as long as the day and time is good for me. I have played D&D for about 18 years now and really would like to get another group. You can send me more info at jpnone@comcast.net if you like, thanks.


----------

